# Foods we are not fond of now, or later!



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I was thinking about beans and how much a former roommate of mine did not like them. She didn't want them in chili, and no refried beans for her, no way, no how, no thank you. For all the people who are working on long term food storage, not liking beans can be a problem. The only solution I can see for someone who does not like beans is to grind them up and use them in baked goods or somehow that the texture is not the same.

Personally, I have tried powdered milk. I have tried a variety of types of powdered milk. I had a guy tell me that his family liked a particular brand, so I bought a can to try it. Nope, I did not like it. So I have some powdered milk, and I cook with it and as another way of preparing, I keep experimenting with it. I have tried making it with cold water and getting it really cold. I have added vanilla flavoring. I have used it in some soups. I have added it to some casseroles. 

Another problem we have is a gluten allergy. We are working and have been for a while to learn to cook by substituting other ingredients where gluten is called for. This has nothing to do with dislike, it has to do with someone who gets really dysfunctionally ill when she gets gluten poisoned.

I am wondering how many people have concerns about food preps because of a dislike for certain foods? Has anyone come up with some solutions?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't like certain foods and look at not eating those foods as a luxury right now. I can afford not to buy or eat them because I can. But if/when SHTF I might have to eat those foods so I try recipes and ways to eat these foods now so I can figure out a way to eat them later. 

Overly salted foods make me ill. On top of that I can't use iodized salt due to a thyroid disorder. K LOVES overly salted foods and grew up on iodized salt. He thinks sea salt or kosher salt is nasty but since I do the shopping he has to deal. He hates powdered milk but I think it tastes just fine.

If I run out of my thyroid medication I start having food "allergies" and it completely changes my diet and what I can eat and what makes me violently ill. I can not digest dairy in any form or gluten. For this reason I store LT lactose free dairy and gluten free foods. I also have some basic recipe books for cooking gluten and dairy free. I am actually prepared to live on a pure Paleo diet when SHTF.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't really like beans but I could and do eat them. Currently I am on a Gluten free diet. I can eat gluten but it makes me uncomfortable. I am prepping accordingly. If necessary I would eat beans and gluten. My wife does not like most wild game meat. She might have to also eat that. If SHTF comes to pass we will live in a different world and our petty dislikes will have to stay in the old world.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't like rice but I sure have plenty of it


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Two words:
Polk Salad.

Pass the corn pone and hot sauce.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When the choice comes down to fried dumpster rat or fried beans, suddenly fried beans will seem like manna from heaven. You prep or plant based on your likes and preferences, but if that stuff runs out or fails to work out for you, then any food is food. I cannot stress how much I dislike seafood. But if I am able to pull a catfish out of a lake and I am hungry, I will find a way to eat it. Starvation can change a person very quickly.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

The Marines taught me to eat in order to get full and for that I thank them! I would advise people that have a dislike of certain foods to get a recipe book and research the different ways to prepare those foods. If you can't find a way to like them maybe you will atleast be able to tolorate them.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

This came to mind the other day when I had all the grandbabies for the afternoon ...

For lunch we had meatloaf, green beans and mash potatoes... the oldest, now 6 wanted to go to McD's ... I told her... No. (she was not a happy camper) She did eat some but was not happy about it and made a point to tell me her mom would take her. 

I think more than a few people will be put in "Food Shock"  We have food all around us but 1) Who knows how to gather it. 2) Who knows how to prepare it. 3) Who will eat it ...

And it don't matter if it is beans, rice or mre's. Which comes back to store what you eat and eat what you store. 

But hey, those extra pounds you want to loss ...


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I am wondering how many people have concerns about food preps because of a dislike for certain foods? Has anyone come up with some solutions?


What you are talking about is food depression. Anyone will eat anything once they get hungry enough but eating food you are unaccustomed to or dislike can lead to food depression and being hungry even though you are receiving 100% of your required calories. This is especially true of young children.

That is the reason you store what you eat, eat what you store. Don't have a survival pantry of food you will live off of when SHTF. Have a pantry full of what you eat now daily, build it up and rotate through it. Same with wild food your gather, what you grow and harvest, hunt, catch, trap, and fish. Incorporate all that into your diet now. So that when SHTF instead of meal time being another sacrifice you have to make, it becomes comfort food that brings a sense of normalcy.

BTW *REAL CHILI* does not have any stinking beans.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

We only store what we eat. We only grow what we eat. 

I'll eat almost anything if I'm hungry (especially if it's fried  ) so will my oldest daughter but I am fussy about how things are prepared. I like good food and over the years I've learnt to make good food from just about anything, anywhere. I have a huge store of basic whole spices etc. and I make my own blends. I've found that learning to cook well means you can eat well. You can hide all sorts of 'other foods' in things like chili, curry, salads, stews, etc. There are a few things we don't eat, I don't store them, even if they are cheap. 
We have other people eating with us a lot. Most find the food quite different to their normal diet and they can be fussy at first, especially with things they have always bought ready made. After a week or so and some hard work they make short work of what ever I put on the table.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I learned early that if Mom put it on my plate it was to be eaten. I somehow figured I could fudge the rules with my grandparents. While staying over with them one night I pitched a fit about the meal. They finally surrendered and excused me from the table. The next morning when last nights plate, exactly as I left it, was removed from the fridge and placed before me, I sat quietly for a couple minutes before eating every bite. I am not a particularly fussy eater today.


----------



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

Overly salted foods make me ill. On top of that I can't use iodized salt due to a thyroid disorder.

I am actually prepared to live on a pure Paleo diet when SHTF

Grimm,
What is your thyroid disorder? Hyper/hypo? I too have staryed prepping for a Paleo diet, seems to be what is recomended for hypo thyroid conditions and i love it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

LongRider said:


> What you are talking about is food depression. Anyone will eat anything once they get hungry enough but eating food you are unaccustomed to or dislike can lead to food depression and being hungry even though you are receiving 100% of your required calories. This is especially true of young children.
> 
> That is the reason you store what you eat, eat what you store. Don't have a survival pantry of food you will live off of when SHTF. Have a pantry full of what you eat now daily, build it up and rotate through it. Same with wild food your gather, what you grow and harvest, hunt, catch, trap, and fish. Incorporate all that into your diet now. So that when SHTF instead of meal time being another sacrifice you have to make, it becomes comfort food that brings a sense of normalcy.
> 
> BTW *REAL CHILI* does not have any stinking beans.


Longrider, I agree, totally. I learned the "store what you eat and eat what you store" when I took a food storage class more than 30 years ago.

I hear you about the REAL CHILI, however, I did not grow up with green and red chili. I grew up with chili that was made with ground beef, tomatoes, onion, kidney beans and chili powder. It was all I knew of chili for the first 35 years of my life. I believe that it is cultural and how and maybe where you grew up. So my chili is not your chili. Except, I have cooked chili many ways as I often experiment with foods.



> [Anyone will eat anything once they get hungry enough but eating food you are unaccustomed to or dislike can lead to food depression and being hungry even though you are receiving 100% of your required calories. ]


This is why I continue to try new recipes made with things that have a long term shelf life, as in dry garbanzos. I want to be familiar with the things I can make with them. I also want to have some recipes that I have tried and liked.

My current experimentation is dal, an Indian dish made from one or several of a variety of legumes (lentils, yellow split peas, mung beans) served over basmati rice. Together, they (legumes and rice) are a complete protein. I have times that I crave Indian food and I think it might be due to the trace nutrients in the spices, especially turmeric. Add some simple Indian flat bread and it is a wonderful, simple meal that is a comfort food to me. I can store all of the ingredients in long term storage. I am sure many people have no desire nor interest in something like this. I find as I get older, I want more variety in foods and spices.

People are different. I remember a movie I saw a few decades ago, Shirley Valentine. Shirley is married to a man who has a menu based on the day of the week. One day, the cat ate the steak that was for dinner and whatever she ended up serving, he through a fit about. She left him and went to Greece and didn't say where she was going. She needed change. Some of us don't.

I want to keep experimenting so that when times get tough, I will be accustomed to trying new foods. Isn't experimenting and trying new things another way of prepping?


----------

